# WOC Holy Grail/ Favorite Drugstore Products



## Smf16 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have seen some other HG/ Favorites threads but I am really wondering about favorite drugstore products for women of color. I think it helps us to know what other women of our complexions are finding that works good. Sometimes it is hard to find those drugstore gems... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well my favorites are my NYC lipstick in Mocha, Maybelline Colorsensational lipstick in Toffee Tango, Revlon Voluminous Mascara Carbon Black, and more recently loving Maybellines Falsies mascara in Black <3....

**This thread is for anyone that wants to post as some products are not only color specific (ex: mascara).

Please post I would love to see everyones favorites! Thanks


----------



## ywill (Aug 20, 2010)

Iman Foundations are wonderful for WOC.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine are Revlon Color Stay Foundation and Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara!  also love Loreal Liner Intense in Carbon Black.


----------



## Senoj (Aug 21, 2010)

Loreal Hip Gel liner


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 21, 2010)

Boots No7 Matte Primer 
Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara
Revlon makeup brushes (specifically the crease brush)
Wet and Wild Gel liner


----------



## aziajs (Aug 21, 2010)

Not soo much WOC specific but...

L'Oreal Cream Eyeliner
Maybelline Falsies
Prestige Total Intensity 
L'Oreal True Match Powder & Compact Makeup


----------



## sss215 (Aug 21, 2010)

I like Maybeline Falsies also.  Maybeline Great Lash is a favorite. 
Pretty much all the Loreal HIP shadows. I love the color range.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 22, 2010)

My choices aren't really WOC specific, but I have lots of faves. I'll start with the non color specific items:

Fantasia IC Hair Polisher styling gel ( I still like the regular one, but the olive one has become my preference... obviously, this is a hair product but I couldn't resist throwing it in)

CVS Eye Makeup Remover

Alba Sea Moss Moisturizer SPF 15

Aveeno Ultra Calming Daily Moisturizer SPF 15

L'Oreal Decrease ( I can def live without UDPP now... in fact, I have misplaced my decrease and I'm pissed about having to use the udpp, LOL)


L'Oreal Telescopic mascara

Maybelline Lash Stiletto (original formula/brush)

L'Oreal Lineur Intense

Monistat Intensive Care Chafing Relief Powder Gel (as a primer)

Clean & Clear foaming facial cleanser sensitive skin

Essence of Beauty crease brush duo

Revlon Contour shadow brush ( gifted to me by MsChrys79, OMG girl I'm in love with this brush!!!!! Thanks again!)


Now for the other stuff!

L'Oreal  HIP Brilliant Shine Lipgloss in Dreamer, Adoring, and Pixie (Pixie is my absolute fave! I got them all before they were discontinued but I'm sure all the colors can be found on ebay).

L'Oreal HIP duos in Showy, Roaring, and Reckless

L'Oreal Cream liners in Blue and Teal

L'Oreal nail polish in Plum Attraction

Sinful Colors nail polishes in Courtney Orange and Gorgeous

Sally Hansen SalonNail Lacquer in Navy Baby

Milani lip pencil in Chocolate Milk

Milani Easybrow in Dark Brown

Milani blush in Mai Tai

Milani Runway Eyes palette in Trendsetter

Milani Easyliner for lips in Most Natural

Jordana Quickliner for lips in Mauvy, Chocolate Cherry, and Sugar Plum



Wet n' Wild Ultimate Brow Kit  in Ash Brown

Wet n' Wild Megaliner Liquid Liner in Turquoise 

Rimmel Soft Kohl Kajal Eyeliner in Jungle Green

Nyx Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencils in Black Bean and Milk

Cover Girl Queen Collection Natural Hue Minerals Bronzer in  Q120 Ebony Bronze




***Bonus Beauty Supply Store Picks***
(I didn't include these above because I can't find these in drugstores, but they don't count as prestige cosmetics)

Absolute eyebrow definer pencils (I prefer  Black Brown)

NK HD eyeshadows in 3006 (a shimmery blue, comparable to Parrot and the lighter side L'oreal HIP's Showy duo), 3020 ( Freshwater and Deep Truth's baby), 3037 (Carbon), 3021 (Black Tied), 3039 ( Bright Fuchsia pigment), 3005 ( Heritage Rouge Pigment), 3031 ( very close to Beautiful Iris)

L.A. Girl lipliners in Deepest Purple ( Currant!!!!) and Sexy Red


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 23, 2010)

Not colour specific:

Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser for sensitive, normal to dry skin.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
CVS Eye Makeup Remover_

 

Really??  I've been looking at other eye makeup removers lately, though I'll always love my tried and true Neutrogena Oil-Free.  I recently got ganked by Rimmel's great big, 7.5 ounce bottle of JUNK.  It was like using plain water, I hurried and took that mess back!  I'll have to try the CVS brand, then.

I have to chime in from the "Amen corner" on these picks of yours:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'Oreal Telescopic mascara

Essence of Beauty crease brush duo

Sinful Colors nail polishes... PERIOD! They've got some great colors and wear well, at least on me!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ 
NK HD eyeshadows in 3006 (a shimmery blue, comparable to Parrot and the lighter side L'oreal HIP's Showy duo), 3020 ( Freshwater and Deep Truth's baby), 3037 (Carbon), 3021 (Black Tied), 3039 ( Bright Fuchsia pigment), 3005 ( Heritage Rouge Pigment), 3031 ( very close to Beautiful Iris)_

 

Oh yes I have recently discovered these NK eyeshadows at my beauty supply! They are definitely nice and pigmented! I am going to have to try these colors too


----------



## jujubot (Aug 27, 2010)

Many of my favorite items have been mentioned:

-L'oreal Telescopic Mascara

-L'oreal Voluminous Carbon Black Mascara

-Maybelline Full n Soft Waterproof when I want full lashes but not as dramatic as L'oreal Voluminous

-Ecotools brushes, especially the retractable kabuki.  I carry it in my purse.

-L'oreal jelly balms, especially Delectable and Succulent

-NYX jumbo eye pencils

-Wet n' Wild eye shadows


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Aug 30, 2010)

Covergirl Lash Blast...I can't live without it LOL


----------



## sss215 (Aug 30, 2010)

Adding* cover girl lash blast length waterproof* to the mix.  The brush is what makes this product fabulous!  My lashes separate with ease and there is no clumping.   The slender, plastic brush on this product looks really similar to MAC's studio fix mascara... Acts the same too.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybelline Great Lash 
Maybelline Colossal Volum' Express mascara


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybelline Eye Pencils (the red ones that come 2 in pack)- I use these for brows exclusively ...even to work at MAC lol
Maybelline Mineral Pressed Powder in Dark (just as good as Mineralize Skinfinish if you ask me, and the color is great for women of all hues)
L'oreal Lipsticks...I usually get the ones without shimmer.  The texture is similar to MAC Lustres and they smell yummy, too
Black Radiance Mosaic Bronzer- this thing is the bomb!!!! I use it in rotation with my high-end bronzers and I prefer this when I want a soft, non-glitterbomby look

HTH!

PS- Maybelline Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Liner...I'd never use Blacktrack again!!!! It's thicker, more pigmented, and just luxurious!!!!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Milani Liquif' Eye Eye Pencils in BLACK, Silver, Gold, and Aqua! These stay for hours and will not move!
Milani Infinite Liquid Liner in Black and Blue (also will not move)!
Lash Stiletto W/P and Professional All In One (pink) generic Cover girl Mascara.
Pampers (or something soft along that quality) Baby Wipes
Sonia Kashuk lip brush and shaped blending brush (both for lining and smudging).
Those Wet 'N' Wild Color Icon Palettes that are making millions crazy from their shear dupe-tastic powers!
NYX e/s in white, black, Hawaiian coffee, deep space, cottage cheese, sensual, morocco, and golden amber.
NYX l/g in barbie/dolly pink, plush red, gold, desert, dream, and African queen.
(Cheapy Dazzleglasses) Milani 3D Glitzy Glamour Gloss in Movie Star (blue), Fashion Diva (hot pink), Starshine (baby pink) and the 4 others I don't have for sure. 

For sure in the UK: Barry M Dazzle Dusts and lipsticks! Got my hands on some!
DD is Cherry, Burgundy Noir, Bright Indigo, Petrol Black, Winter Berry, and Midnight.
L/s in Black.


----------

